# running up hill too much for 7 month old?



## stephaniek (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. I've read here, and elsewhere, that I should limit jumping, long distance running/jogging for my 7 month old pup to protect his bones and joints. This totally makes sense. I'm wondering if our newest game might be too much for him...

in the big park near our house (which is off leash) there is a monument built on a manmade steep grassy hill about 60 feet tall. I've found that it's great fun for the dogs (and easy for me!) to throw a ball up the hill, or down from the top, and have them fetch it. Cyrus, the pup, loves this, and since I have a terrible throwing arm, it's great because i can throw the ball really far when I'm standing at the top. 

I'm just wondering if I should be careful not to let him run up and down the hill until he's older? We usually play this game for about 10 minutes til he wants a rest and then go on a 45 minute walk in the park with more fetch along the way, and some bird chasing. Does that seem like a good amount of exercise (plus a 30 minute walk or visit to the dog park later in the day). 

Also, do you guys let your dogs chase birds? I figure he'll never catch them, and it gives him so much joy. Both dogs are super about leaving the deer alone, so I let Cyrus go after birds, and my older dog go after squirrels. (she'll never catch one, and will come back if I call her off).


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't think letting your dog run up a grass hill for 10 minutes is a problem. The important thing to keep in mind is you want to be careful with activities that put stress on the joints. That is why the jumping, running on hard surfaces for extended time are some of the items you should avoid.

So enjoy and have fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cause it's offleash exercise, and your pup can pace itself, I'd say the hill is just fine. I know I have to watch for my pups to overheat with exercise like this (on the hotter days) but their bones/joints never suffered.

HEY, you buy a Chuckit yet? Makes me throw a tennis ball like an Olympic athlete!


----------



## stephaniek (Apr 29, 2008)

You know, I'm even kind of lame with the Chuckit! I can't figure out the angle to stop my swing. I've only used friends ones, though, so if I go ahead and buy one I'm sure I'll get it eventually. 

Cyrus has a favorite toy that he brings everywhere, a ball on a rope, which I can actually throw pretty far, but further from the top of the hill! 

We're in Ireland at the moment, so there's not much danger of overheating here. It rarely gets above 70F!


----------

